# AHHHHH one of my africans has had babys



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

what do i do she carrys them around in her mouth?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Try to cath her with a net and she will spit them out.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

should i put her in my 10g with her babys


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Most mothers are protective of her young, but some might eat them. Watch her for a while and see.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The babies should be fine by themselves, just feed them fry food.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

and fry food is?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Crushed flakes....finely choped hardboiled egg yolk. Fry food can also be purchased at you LFS.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

how about brine shrimp???


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

If your babies are big enough, brine shrimp will be fine.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

well not yet but waht to feed them in the means time beacuse i just noticed last night that there were babys


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't worry, the mother will provide them with food. I left mine with the mother because I can't catch her in my 250g tank.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i have here and 5 other mbuna in my 33 and i dont want them to get the fry and there lil fuckers and they will so im gonna put the mom and the babbys in my 10g


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.

Leave the babies with the mom....the babies feed of the parents slime coat.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

thats pretty cool, u got any pics? how big is the african?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.
> 
> Leave the babies with the mom....the babies feed of the parents slime coat.


 yes the do i had a guppy in trhere and it ate it so dont say sh*t you dfont no ok


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

bryang said:


> thats pretty cool, u got any pics? how big is the african?


 i dont have any pictures yet but i will try and get some very soon my africans are like 5"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.
> ...


 Whoa easy there tiger.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

wow u sure r one cool kid


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> wow u sure r one cool kid


 Thanks I appreciate it.









Dude, was the guppy eaten or killed?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

eaten hole same with 8 feeders and 3 more guppys and 2 neons


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh ok then I guess I was in the wrong, sorry about that. Then yes its best to move the mom and babies.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

will she stop breading iff i do this?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

No, she will just spit them out. It's safe. Give it a try or the other fish will eat them. Mbunas and all other cichlids are omnivors. They're pigs and will eat anything.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

heres the mom

The mom of the babys


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank and well done! Check out my gallery!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Beautiful tank and well done! Check out my gallery!


you have prolly had lots of comlements but that is such a nice tank houw did u get it to look like that??? with the treein the back and all that jazz

you r my hero


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

here is a pic of some of my baby africans














i have over 300 now ill take more pics tomorrow


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> here is a pic of some of my baby africans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can i have some?lol


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> Little Waffen said:
> 
> 
> > here is a pic of some of my baby africans
> ...


man i have so many im selling them to the pet shop and just given them to people if i knew how to send them to you i would send you some,just you pay for shipping and the package there shipped in


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i live so far away even if u did no how the shipping would be so much


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The background of tank is made out of resin. The entire setup came as one package. You don't see anything un-natural in the tank. All the heaters (4), power heads (2) and 2x 28 inch filters are all hidden behind the background.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

that is so awsome i wish i had that setup


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ok... i put the mom and her babys into the 10g and she still hasent spat them out!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> ok... i put the mom and her babys into the 10g and she still hasent spat them out!


ok well how long have they been in her mouth???if it more then 2 weeks ,,,pick her up hold her in one hand and with the other open her mouth slowly ,,,if you see the babys moving you can shake them out if you want to ,i do that sometimes when im breeding them ,,when i need the room ,,,i have 4 tanks set up ,,,with all dividers in them when i see a female with eggs i take her out of the big tank and put her in the 30 on one side of the divider and i do the same for the next,then in a week i check each one by opening there mouths to see what i got ,,,sometimes if its a new mother holding ,,see will spite them out and eat them,,,so i would lose all aof those babys ,,,so now i check ,,,when you do this"shake the babys out" you will always have one or 2 left in the mouth ,but thats ok i have like 15 little babys running around crazy in the big tank,,,,but good luck if i can help you out more let my know,,,,


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > ok... i put the mom and her babys into the 10g and she still hasent spat them out!
> ...


 thanks alot man she is letting them out very slowly i think she is just letting the older ones out(the bigger ones) but im not sure cuz these afew out right now that i can see the colour and the shape of them allready


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Post some pics!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im lazy and didnt read all that so im sorry if you mentioned it

but what are you gonna do with all those fishys. feeders for piranha or try to make

alittle coin and sell em to the fish shop or nehigborhood kids for a couple bucks a

piece. how would they work for bait to go fishin with


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> im lazy and didnt read all that so im sorry if you mentioned it
> 
> but what are you gonna do with all those fishys. feeders for piranha or try to make
> 
> ...


 i am hoping on getting some money for them but i am gonna give em to my friend prolly.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

she has spitt them all out there is like 50-70 of them you can see there stripes and eveything they are fully devoloped she must have had them in her mouth for a long time


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

cool beans man







good luck with them


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

last night my mom counted 42 of the little ones im going to be givin them to my friends arnt i nice lol


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

here is a another pic of my babys


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

it wouldnt happen to be your friend with the brandti would it??:laugh:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Lonald said:


> it wouldnt happen to be your friend with the brandti would it??:laugh:


 hahahahaha it might jus be lol


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey 
, u best be givin me some , my fish are hungry,


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

rchan11 you have a very nice tank do you post on www.cichlid-forum.com?

nice fish air*force*one ive never had luck with breeding fish besides swordtails and guppies lol i have a pair of rusties but the other fish ate the babies since i left them in the tank









and little waffen.... thats ALOT of f*cking babies! lol


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

micus said:


> hey
> , u best be givin me some , my fish are hungry,:rasp:










THERE NOT FEEDERS


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

heres a pic of them


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

one more


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

one more


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

last one


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

what do u think of the fry


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.
> 
> Leave the babies with the mom....the babies feed of the parents slime coat.


His fish are sweet, u drop a guppy in and its gone in like 5 seconds....


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mwm said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.
> ...


 lol u are a dumbass, ive seen cleigh put feeders in his tank , and i come back 2 weeks later and there still there, not any nipped fins or anything, YES cleighs fish are cool, but obviously u have no fuckin clue wut u are talking about, ps, who the hell are u ,


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

shut up **** ive been there when hes dropped guppies there and they like swallon em whole

-=f*cker=-


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> QUOTE (crazyklown89 @ Jun 30 2004, 06:44 PM)
> Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.
> 
> Leave the babies with the mom....the babies feed of the parents slime coat.


CK89, babies that feed off of the parents slime coat are Discus.

air*force*one, you could try feeding the babies some baby brine shrimp (frozen or live)

Congrats!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

hey mike you your self have seen them eat a guppy as soon as i dropped it in so dont say that they do it with feeders to . they only diodnt eat it right away when my tank was cycling.


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jackass


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

is mwm ben by any chance, ???? yes they did eat a guppy, woopidy do lol , start mailing your relatives,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mwm said:


> shut up **** ive been there when hes dropped guppies there and they like swallon em whole
> 
> -=f*cker=-


 lol yes, i bet u have big time experience in SWALLOWING things whole dont u ,


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

micus said:


> mwm said:
> 
> 
> > shut up **** ive been there when hes dropped guppies there and they like swallon em whole
> ...


 now if i were to say that xenon you would have given me a warning


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

who elts has sucsesfully bread africans


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a breeding pair right now


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wow dont get in a fight about how your bad ass ciclids ate a feeder........

NOT A BIG DEAL!

by the way, love the fish man, hope they make you some $$$$$$


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

TormenT said:


> wow dont get in a fight about how your bad ass ciclids ate a feeder........
> 
> NOT A BIG DEAL!
> 
> ...


and thanks


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

when should i take the mother out of the tank with the babys?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> when should i take the mother out of the tank with the babys?


your stupid for moving the mom and don't fuvk with my account asshole.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mine have babies all the time but I can't catch the mother. I only have 2 surviving babies.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Seperate the mother and put her in a breeder tank by herself and let her release her babies when she is ready.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok i have been breeding africans for 2 years ,,,and yes they could get eating by bigger ones,when a female holds babys i take her out put her in another tank when she has her babys i take her out sometimes she eats them sometimes she dont,but why take a chance,go luck with your babys


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Mbuna dont eat smaller fish...theyre mostly vegetarian I believe.
> 
> Leave the babies with the mom....the babies feed of the parents slime coat.


 ok i had a ugly female holding babys and then one day she let them lose and there where,like 30 babys they lasted about 30 sec they all got eating by the other africans,so yes they do eat other fish,,and sometimes the mom will eat the babys depends if she a new mom or not understand what i meen??? ,i have seen it all with my fish,hope this helps""""remember i dont know everything about fish just going about what i have seen and dealed with""""


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

> lol yes, i bet u have big time experience in SWALLOWING things whole dont u ,


Micus who is ben go f*ck yourself sh*t APPLE!!! 
-=****=-!!!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mwm said:


> > lol yes, i bet u have big time experience in SWALLOWING things whole dont u ,
> 
> 
> Micus who is ben go f*ck yourself sh*t APPLE!!!
> -=****=-!!!!


lol take it easy there tiger,

p.s ppl i found out mwm's name in real life is matt, SO this leads me to use my detective skills, ohh wait, i think ive decoded MWM,

i guarantee to u that it means, Matt - Wants - Men,

so basically this is a warning, to all members on the vancouver island , DONT BEND OVER , MATT IS IN TOWN,

SOAP ON A ROPE PPL, SOAP ON A ROPE,


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

My name is matt you fuckin "Detective" Good job "P.I" Jackass!


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

Yah watch out for that damn Mike.. errr i mean mark


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lol wut ever , same sh*t differnt dog,


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

!!!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

mwm said:


> My name is matt you fuckin "Detective" Good job "P.I" Jackass!


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

You dont even know who i am do you? and ur sayin "watch out guys matts in town dont drop the soap!" i dont know about you mike but i dont shower with others guys so the soap on a roap is kind of pointless... Maybe thats ur kinda thing tho im not here to critasize.....


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Jebus said:


> your stupid for moving the mom and don't fuvk with my account asshole.


 that is your account man ,,what happens if she is a first time mom and eats them ,,,use your brian and think about it ok ,,sometimes they will eat there young so better safe then sorry


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

how about we quit the hate around here


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > your stupid for moving the mom and don't fuvk with my account asshole.
> ...


 Im just saying that because air*force*one hacked my account and changed my post.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i did not


----------

